# Probleme beim kompilieren von javakara



## Lan-Kabel (4. Mrz 2014)

Hallo, wenn ich in Javakara etwas programmiert habe und es kompilieren+abspeichern will, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: javakaraproblem.PNG - directupload.net  Habe schon danach gegoogelt aber noch keine brauchbare Lösung gefunden. Weiß jemand, wie man den Fehler beheben kann und könnte mir das in einfachen Worten erklären ( bin kein wirklicher Technikfreak). Wäre mir wirklich eine enorme Hilfe.


----------



## Bananabert (4. Mrz 2014)

Aber die Lösung steht doch schon da.
 "Das System konnte die angegebene Datei nicht finden". 
Da hast du einen falschen Pfad, zu einer Datei angegeben.


----------



## Lan-Kabel (11. Mrz 2014)

Ja, habe aber wie bereits ziemlich wenig Ahnung in dem Bereich, könnten sie mir eventuell genauer erklären wie ich vorgehen muss? Wäre ich sehr dankbar für.


----------



## Bananabert (13. Mrz 2014)

Poste am Besten mal deinen Code mit dem du die Datei lädst.


----------

